# Picture request! Sorority appropriate planted tanks



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I think this may be useful to other members besides just myself.

Would love to see picture examples(your tanks or others I suppose) that demonstrate the level of coverage one will want to look for when setting up a sorority. Looking for under planted, bare minimums, and heavily planted tanks. 

I think it may help more than simply saying the tank needs to be heavily planted, it would be nice to know what the tank should pretty much look like, especially for new owners trying out sororities.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here are some old shots of my original sorority tank. It was very densely planted with watersprite and milfoil. Overall, the levels of aggression in this tank were low, even with a male (snuck in) PK that you can see in the below picture. 



























This was my very first ever sorority before I moved it into a 10 gallon tank. I would have said it was moderately planted as there was a lot of empty space on the lower levels of the tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish I had an up to date one... here is the most current (It looks so much better now). 15 gallon NPT








I have since opened it up a bit and now it looks a bit better, well I think...
Some plants include crypt wenditii, rotala rotundifolia, wisteria, hygrophila corymbosa, dwarf sag, bacopa and ludwigia. There is also najas grass, frogbit, duckweed, waterlettuce, salvinia, and microsword.

I may post a more recent picture in a few days. More info is in my sig like stocking.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Here is mine. I'm surprised at which plants are thriving and which are dying. I didn't think the foxtail would make it since I dont have high lighting but its HUGE now. The dwarf lilly's, which looked dead when they arrived, have several leaves that reach the surface and go about 1/2 down the tank. Cabomba and something carolina are doing well, but the anacharis died off and the giant hydro seems to be getting all soggy. Anubias and sword is doing well too.

Even with the male, I also have almost no aggression between these guys. He was young when I got him and was labeled as a VT female. Someone goofed :-?


















I kinda want to take it all out and replant everything - with soil under the sand so the plants do go floating whenever I vaccume and I would like it if it looked more organized. Rather then random plants in random spots. Plus there is driftwood with anubias on the right but you cant even SEE it. I kinda want to keep it there though. It gives me a spot to dump in water and not have it break the plants. Plus the light is weaker on the end - good for the anubias.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Tikibirds- that red betta is a female? She looks really big! Are you sure she's not a plakat male? lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For unrelated females-especially mixed ages-You want to have several places with something tall-that goes all the way to the top-This will help break the line of sight.

Since Betta are surface dwelling species-you want to have lots of places at the top and mid level for them to rest, hide, eat, get air and while having lower level places for them is a good idea-the upper and mid level are more important.

The bigger the tank the better when it comes to sorority tanks with the 10gal being the smallest.

Here is one of my 20gal NPT-just setup for about a week...








This is a 25gal


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

OFL- I want your tanks :-D



> Tikibirds- that red betta is a female? She looks really big! Are you sure she's not a plakat male? lol


 I am assuming if the red one was also a male, the blue one and the red one would be fighting all the time. Plus she has an egg spot. I am pretty sure its a female. I got them all from petco, I don't think they sell PK's. Sometimes they have HMPK's but it's mostly CT and VT


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a big red female like that too, but someone posted in the show section about veiltails and the female looked exactly like mine. She is really big, I even thought she was a male lol, but female.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

This is where my sorority was located but I moved them to a different tank for shrimp breeding purposes. 








This is where they are now:


----------

